# Shih Tzu - Bowed leg



## lisa20 (Jan 28, 2009)

My dog (Cole) is now 8 months old, he is bow leged only at the front and has been since I've had him (from 2 months)and a week ago he started limping on his left front leg, I waited to see if this would get better, it didn't so I took him to the vets. 

The vet then conculded I needed to bring him back for an x-ray because it was his shoulder causing him trouble and because of his bow legs this might be the cause 

I've just heard back from the vet that he is not sure on how to fix this because what is causing the discomfort is his bow legs 

Dose this sound right, do other Shih Tzu have this problem? He suggested to break his leg and set it right to see if that would fix the problem... but what about the other bow leg? I'm not sure if that sounds right


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i think i would get a second opinion 


jamie


----------



## lisa20 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think I will


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Ask to be referred to a orthopedic specialist. Take you x-rays and all medical history with you. If your vet will not refer you go to another vet that will.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

agility collie mom said:


> Ask to be referred to a orthopedic specialist. Take you x-rays and all medical history with you. If your vet will not refer you go to another vet that will.


I agree. A general vet isn't going to have a clue how to correct bowed legs, if there is anything you can do for it. Pain managment might be the only thig you can do for your pup.


----------

